# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben een avondmens

## Leontien

Wanneer iemand niet makkelijk uit zijn/haar bed komt, wordt er vaak gezegd dat hij/zij een avondmens is. Zo kan het ook zijn dat je s'avonds juist geen puf meer hebt en juist 's ochtend blaakt van energie. Dan zou je vast een ochtendmens zijn. Er zullen vast ook dagmensen zijn, al hoor ik die veel minder in mijn omgeving. Ik kan me dan zo voorstellen dat je tussen 10.00 uur en 17.00 uur de meeste energie hebt. 

Op welk dagdeel heb jij de meeste energie? En ben je dan een ochtendmens, dagmens of een avondmens?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## floris

hallo leontien. 
ik ben duidelijk een avond mens / nacht mens.
ik voel me net een vampier, ( bij wijze van spreken ).
ik kom sóchtends om 10 uur mijn bed uit en ga er rond 4 uur s'nachts weer in.
persoonlijk werk ik ook liever sávonds of in de nacht.
als je mij om 7 uur in de ochtend wakker maak, heb ik nul energie.
en in de avond en nacht ben ik super fit.
ik heb ook in het verleden gewerkt van 20.00 tot 08.00 en dat was voor mij perfect.
dit heb ik mijn hele leven al, ik was vroeger ook niet uit mijn bed te slaan als ik naar school moet gaan, dan werd mijn moeder kwaad, van doe eens niet zo lui.
ook met werken vroeger toen ik nog een baan had van 07.00 tot 16.00 uur, toen werd ik helemaal gek, ik was altijd doodmoe.
nou ik ben benieuwd wie daar nog meer last van heeft.

groetjes.

----------


## Ronald68

Het komt bij mij ontzettend vaak voor dat de oogjes al dicht gaan tijdens het tv kijken. Op zich misschien niet daar maar het wel als het voor tienen is toch?
De hele week (7 dagen) ben ik vroeg wakker.

----------


## dotito

Ik ben al van kinds af een avondmens vroeger ging ik nooit niet graag slapen omdat ik bang had ik het donker. Nu is dat een gewoonte geworden dat ik tegen 11.30 u ga slapen. Had liever een ochtendmens geweest zodat ik meer van de morgen kon genieten, alhoewel ik dat wel al een tijdje aan proberen ben van vroeger op te staan.

Als ik nog werkte ja dat had ik geen keuze om vroeger te gaan slapen. Maar eerlijk gezegd lukte mij dat niet altijd. Ik stond graag met de late in de clinic zo wisselde ik altijd als dat ging, zo kon ik toch wat langer blijven liggen. Of als ik moest opstaan voor mijn dochter ging ik daarna weer even in bed liggen.

Neen een ochtendmens zal ik nooit niet worden..... :Wink:

----------


## slappeling

hallo 
ja ik ben een ochtend mens ga 4 keer in de week vroeg zwemmen 
lig er om tien voor zeven in heerlijk als ik kon deed ik het zeven dagen in de week 
maar om dat ik met mijn werk zit kan ik niet elke dag
ben voor half zes uit mijn bed doe eerst mijn werk in huis 
dan zwemmen dan naar mijn werk 
en smiddags bij me zelf is het tien uur s,avonds ga ik plat dan ben ik op
dus ik ben een ochtend mens denk ik

----------


## Raimun

Ik ben ook 'n avondmens ....alhoewel men zegt " de ochtendstond heeft goud in de mond "...ben ik maar zelden gaan zoeken zo vroeg !! 
Voor 01 u raak ik moeilijk in bed , meestal iets later ...tussen 07u en 08u sta ik op .
Minstens 2 u. heb ik nodig om op dreef te raken . Mijn aktieve dag begint rond 11u.

Dan kan ik goed bezig blijven met allerhande zaken tot 20u. daarna begint mijn avond .
Tv kijken doe ik weinig ..meestal lees ik 'n boek , of surfen op internet ..nieuws van de dag ... informatie zoeken of uitwisselen . Internet vind ik rouwens 'n interessant medium.
Ongeveer alles wat je zoekt is er te vinden ...soms 'n beetje zoekwerk om het kaf van het koren te scheiden ..maar je leert door de duur wel hoe dat moet . 

Zo ben ik ook op deze side terecht gekomen ...Ik ben manisch-depressief , is momenteel wel goed onder controle ..maar ik zoek toch zoveel mogelijk info en ervaringen van soortgenoten , iemand noemde ze : ""mensen met dezelfde bijzondere eigenschap"".
Het hoeft ook niet altijd bij naam genoemd te worden ! ..de buiten wereld heeft er geen oren naar ,laat staan enig begrip / inleef vermogen !! is toch mijn ervaring !! 

Hier ben ik vrij nieuw ..heb dus nog zoekwerk .: avondbezigheid !! 
Groetjes...Raimun .

----------


## meneereddie

Ik ben een nachtman.. Ik werk alleen 's nachts. (In de zorg) 
Thuis in m'n vrije tijd ben ik 's middags, 's avonds, maar vooral 's nachts actief. 05.00 uur is geen uitzondering.
Ik wil niet 's morgens vroeg om 07.00 uur opstaan om dan om 09.00 uur te beginnen met werken.

----------


## Raimun

> ik ben een nachtman.. Ik werk alleen 's nachts. (in de zorg) 
> thuis in m'n vrije tijd ben ik 's middags, 's avonds, maar vooral 's nachts actief. 05.00 uur is geen uitzondering.
> Ik wil niet 's morgens vroeg om 07.00 uur opstaan om dan om 09.00 uur te beginnen met werken.


_nomaden begeven zich daarheen waar het leven bloeit_

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben een avondmens. Om 23.00 uur wordt ik pas goed wakker. Ik heb vijf jaar in de vaste nachtdienst gewerkt (zorg). Dat was voor mij geen probleem. Echter het omschakelen naar het dagritme op een gegeven moment wel. Vandaar dat ik niet meer s'nachts werk. Ik ben s'morgens niet op mijn best, moet eerst even op gang komen. Na een kop koffie begint dat al aardig te lukken. Ik heb wel eens geprobeerd om vroeger naar bed te gaan. Maar het lukt gewoon niet, dan lig ik de halve nacht wakker. Ik denk dat je weinig aan je biologische ritme kunt veranderen. Bij mij niet tenminste.

----------


## Inaz

Ik ben een slaapmens, ken je die al? Vreselijk vervelend hoor. Rond welke tijd ik 's avonds ook naar bed ga, iedere morgen heb ik moeite met wakker worden en uit bed gaan. Soms slaap ik zelfs door mijn wekker heen, op den duur vraag ik me dan af wat ik hoor, langzaam dringt het dan tot me door dat het alweer ochtend is....tijd om op te staan....zucht!
Wie herkent dit en/of heeft een goede tip om lekker uitgeslapen uit bed te springen?!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Inez,

Dat moeite met wakker worden s'ochtends herken ik ook wel. Maar bij mij komt dat denk ik omdat ik nooit vroeg slaap. Je hebt van die wake-up lights van Philips, zou dat wat zijn?
Ieder nadeel heeft zijn voordeel, goed kunnen slapen is heel fijn!
Groetjes, Jolanda :Smile:

----------


## Albizia

Hallo Jolanda,
Opstaan wordt gemakkelijker als men, nog liggend in bed, armen, voeten, benen eerst wat beweegt. 
Zelf heb ik 's ochtends de meeste energie, zelfvertrouwen en ondernemingszin. Toch word ik na het opstaan nog graag een half uurtje met rust gelaten. Daaruit concludeer ik dat ik geen ochtendmens ben maar een "dagmens". Een kategorie, die niet vaak genoemd wordt. 
s'Avonds geconcentreerd t.v. kijken is bijna ondoenlijk. Dan vallen de ogen dicht. Helaas gaan ze midden in de nacht dan al te vaak weer open om dan urenlang niet te kunnen slapen. Het beste is het om dan maar op te staan en de gedachten te verzetten door te lezen, puzzelen of t.v. te kijken. Een soort omgekeerde siesta dus: 's nachts een tijdje bezig zijn i.p.v. overdag een tijdje slapen zoals men het in warme landen vaak doet. :Smile: 
Groetjes, Albizia

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo Inez,
> 
> Dat moeite met wakker worden s'ochtends herken ik ook wel. Maar bij mij komt dat denk ik omdat ik nooit vroeg slaap. Je hebt van die wake-up lights van Philips, zou dat wat zijn?
> Ieder nadeel heeft zijn voordeel, goed kunnen slapen is heel fijn!
> Groetjes, Jolanda


s,ochtens MOETEN opstaan is hier een drama,
de wake-up light werkt echter prima, het wakker worden wordt een stuk aangenamer!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Albizia,
Bedankt voor de tip.
Als jij dan s'nachts wakker ligt en eruit gaat om wat anders te doen, ben jij dan s'morgens niet geradbraakt? Als ik er s'nachts dan uitga wordt ik klaarwakker waardoor ik me s'morgens helemaal geen mens meer voel! 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sietske,

Fijn dat voor jou het Wake-up lite goed werkt. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo Sietske,
> 
> Fijn dat voor jou het Wake-up lite goed werkt. 
> Groetjes, Jolanda


het fijne van de wake up light is dat je m op natuurgeluiden kan zetten,
een half uur voor het opstaan begint er heel langzaam aan een 100 watt lamp te branden en vaak word je daar ook heel langzaam wakker van, voelt zo natuurlijk aan in je hersenen, net of je er klaar voor bent...
en als je daarvan niet wakker wordt dan komen na een half uur de vogeltjes....eerst heel zacht en steeds ietsjes harder.....net voorjaar!!

een gewone wekker of i pod daar schrik je je rot van en word je dan ook totaal anders wakker.
(haha het lijkt wel of ik bij Philips werk...)

----------


## Albizia

Hallo Jolanda,
Nee, als ik 's nachts opsta en me een uurtje of wat langer met iets bezig houd, dat me _ontspant_, dan ben ik de volgende morgen niet geradbraakt. Ik val daarna gemakkelijker weer in slaap dan wanneer ik in bed blijf liggen en m'n gedachten in een vicieuze cirkel blijven ronddraaien.
Groetjes, Albizia

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Albizia,
Dat is helemaal waar. Even ontspannen is altijd goed. Het verzet je zinnen!
Groetjes, Jolanda27  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> het fijne van de wake up light is dat je m op natuurgeluiden kan zetten,
> een half uur voor het opstaan begint er heel langzaam aan een 100 watt lamp te branden en vaak word je daar ook heel langzaam wakker van, voelt zo natuurlijk aan in je hersenen, net of je er klaar voor bent...
> en als je daarvan niet wakker wordt dan komen na een half uur de vogeltjes....eerst heel zacht en steeds ietsjes harder.....net voorjaar!!
> 
> een gewone wekker of i pod daar schrik je je rot van en word je dan ook totaal anders wakker.
> (haha het lijkt wel of ik bij Philips werk...)


Hallo Sietske,

Dat klinkt goed. Heel wat beter dan een wekker waarvan je abrupt wakker schrikt. Ik wist niet dat je het op natuurgeluiden kon zetten. Ideaal, laat ik ook nog van vogels houden. Wat wil je nog meer.
(Je zou een goeie zijn voor Philips, ha-ha.)
Groetjes, Jolanda:

----------


## dotito

Ik denk dat ik mij ook eens zo'n wake - up light gaan aanschaffen.

Bedankt voor de tip Sietske  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@do, 
morgen moet ik voor mijn doen vroeg opstaan, maar zie er dus totaal niet tegenop met mn fijne lamp

----------


## ishbel

Echt een avondmens. Voor 12 uur ga ik eigenlijk nooit slapen. Mijn man werkt in de onregelmatige dienst (geen ploegendienst, maar echt onregelmatig). Die moet morgen bijvoorbeeld om 3 uur op. Dan ga ik wel naar bed maar ga liggen lezen of spelletjes spelen op de Nintendo. Iedere ochtend neem ik mijn medicijnen in op bed, blijf dan nog een 1/2 uurtje liggen en sta dan op. Rustig douchen, ontbijten en dan kan de dag beginnen. Maar ik ga gerust om 11 uur 's avonds nog achter de naaimachine zitten terwijl dat overdag vaak niet gaat.
De wake-up lamp vind ik echt een uitvinding!

----------


## wally2cv

Ik ben duidelijk een ochtendmens, als ik met de nacht heb gewerkt, kom ik thuis rond 6h30 eet wat , ga slapen en om 10h30 ben ik weer op. Ik wil er zelfs voor inleveren voor de vaste morgenpost te hebben .

----------


## Luuss0404

Soms ligt mijn concentratie en mijn energie in de ochtend, soms overdag en soms in de avond... ligt net aan hoe ik me voel, wat ik gedaan heb, wat ik moet doen en hoe het weer is  :Wink:

----------

